# Bulk Aging



## tjsimon88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am making wine for the first time a Cabernet Franc. I heard so much about aging with oak. When do you add the Oak to the Carboy my kit hasoak piecesgoing into the Primary fermentation, for myself I would like a little more oak taste. Do I wait until after the Secondary fermentation is over, rack the wine into a carboy with the oak pellets and let it sit for 3- 6 months before I stabilise and clear or do I stabilise and clear then add the oak and let sit?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 9, 2007)

I assume this is a kit you are talking about. What company is it? Usually the kits will tell when to add more oak if desired. You can add it any time and they all have their pros and cons. For kits I usaually add the extra oak when I transfer to the secondary and leave there the whole time it is isn there( usually a month before finishing and transferring to another carboy if I want to bulk age. If it tastes oaky enough on that tranfer, I just let it age. If I want more, you can rinse off the cubes, sanitize and add to the secondary- or just add fresh. It's harder to check for enough oak once in the bulk aging stage because I usually forget about it. If you add more then, try to check every couple weeks.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been inserting a step between adding the sulfites and sorbate and the subsequent finings. I'll rack, add the sulfites and sorbate, degas, then add stavin cubes and let it sit for at least two months. Then I'll rack and add the finings included with the kit and proceed to the end of the instructions.


----------



## ras1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I usually throw away any of the sawdust Oak (kits) and use the Stavin Barrel Replacement (18" Staves) for about 4-6 months in bulk.


Then like df, I'll do finings, rack add sulfites then bottle (usually at the 8-12 month point)


----------



## acesover (Jan 8, 2008)

this is my first kit and have lots of questions. im getting ready to add the clarifying agents and degas. We would like to bulk age for awhile but r unsure if we should rake it fist to a new carboy then add the clarifyers and degass or vis versa ? thanks for any help


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

It depends on what kit manufacturer you are working with as some use different fining agents. What kit are you making?


----------



## acesover (Jan 8, 2008)

the kit is a WE cabernet sauvignon


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

The instructions require you to add the fining agents in with all the sediment as it needs to bond to the lees to work properly. It also must be degassed properly first for the fining agent to work right. Degassing should be done within the temps of lower to mid 70'5 also.


----------



## acesover (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks never new the temp at that stage was very important. thanks again


----------



## acesover (Jan 10, 2008)

so i should add the finning agents let sit for awhile and clear. then transfer to a new carboy for bulk aging or bottle.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2008)

Correct!


----------



## acesover (Jan 15, 2008)

well degassed sunday and added the finning agents and the clearing agents. seems to be alot of sediment about 3-4 inches will try to add a pic.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2008)

you will get a lot of sediment from a full bodied red wine as there are a lot of solids in reds.


----------



## Ron.SPQR (Mar 4, 2008)

I need advice I have a Granbarolo bulk aging. In two months I plan on bottling. What is the best way to add the k-meta and should I degas the wine one last time and let it sit for a day before bottling the carboy is full. I don't want to mess up now. thank you for your help


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you have a primary with spigot as that is the what i usually bottle from. I hook up a racking hose and bottling wand to the spigot and just let gravity do its thing. If not then what I would do is put k-meta in clean empty carboy rack onto it and bottle from there or if there is no sediment in current carboy then extract say 1 bottle and add k-meta, stir and bottle the rest and make sure you consume that bottle first. Degassing 1 more time if needed wouldnt hurt and would be called playing it safe and besides you have to stir in the extra k-meta.


----------



## Ron.SPQR (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks wade. Should I pour the k-meta into the wine or should I dissolve it in 50ml of cold water first. And when I mix-degas should I use the drill stir or just the spoon. Also one last question after the degassing is it safe to bottle or should I wait a day to let the wine settle down. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2008)

i usually just rack into a clean carboy or bucket with the k-meta on the empty bottom and rack wine on top of it and hit it with the drill mounted mix stir but if you want you can draw out some wine, dissolve the k-meta into that then add it back and stir it in with drill mounted mix stir. Why add water when not needed.


----------



## Ron.SPQR (Mar 5, 2008)

That sounds good I'll do it that way. Is it safe to bottle and cork the wine right after degassing or should I wait a day. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2008)

Bottling after degassing will be fine. Glad I could help.


----------

